# What up!



## bubforever

never really got to doing this. Names Matt almost 17, nice to meet everyone. Got myself an Orchid mantis.


----------



## OGIGA

Orchid mantises are awesome.


----------



## stevesm

Hiya Matt and Welcome


----------



## Rick

Welcome. Where in Illinois are you? I was born and raised about an hour west of Springfield.


----------



## robo mantis

Welcome  I used to live in the chicago metro. Now i'm on indiana boarder.


----------



## bubforever

Born in Lombard, now live in Bolingbrook.


----------



## Ian

Welcome to the forum Matt


----------



## robo mantis

Oh i have heard of there


----------



## bubforever

question can anybody see my avatar or whatever it is. Whenever i log on i see the x in the white box where it should be.


----------



## OGIGA

I don't see it. Nothing, not even the box, shows up on Firefox.


----------



## Rick

> Born in Lombard, now live in Bolingbrook.


Never heard of them. I am from Rushville.


----------



## bubforever

Bolingbrook is about 30 min from Aurora and about 15 from naperville.


----------



## skinnylegs

hello &amp; welcome to the forum


----------



## robo mantis

i'm about 45 minutes away from Aurora and i know exactily where naperville is


----------



## the mantinator

welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile

Hi, I am late in saying hi, but better late than never i always say!


----------

